# ddddddddddddddddd



## cortatijeras (1 Oct 2022)

ddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Forenski (1 Oct 2022)

Game over. Siempre la confunden con una biznieta del Führer


----------



## patroclus (1 Oct 2022)

La terrorista de las logías masónicas, por eso en Uk la temen.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (1 Oct 2022)

Luego el perseguido es Roberto Vaquero, que es "censurado" de "forma terrible" con un canal monetizado, patreon etc.

En fin, Isabel aun es joven y se la pela el coño esto pero a medio plazo le recomiendo pasar de movidas y centrarse en desarrollar una familia, nuestros nombres estan en listados internacionales obviamente, no me cabe duda de que nos tienen a todos.


----------



## Bimb0 (1 Oct 2022)

"Soy una mujer, dadme atención"


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (1 Oct 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> nuestros nombres estan en listados internacionales obviamente, no me cabe duda de que nos tienen a todos.



Te refieres a cualquier forero paco de mierda o a los personajes públicos?


----------



## Shy (1 Oct 2022)

Madre mía que loro de tía.


----------



## petete44 (1 Oct 2022)

nazis eran los de antes


----------



## HaCHa (1 Oct 2022)

Que disfrute de lo idealizado.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Oct 2022)

que hace la pija esta por UK ?


----------



## petete44 (1 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> que hace la pija esta por UK ?



es una meloni una contradiccion, ser conservador ultra y poner una mujer? son pufos esos, encima esos grupos ultras estan infiltrados hasta la medula.


----------



## Eyman (1 Oct 2022)

Con los moronegros no se toman tantas molestias..., de hecho van a buscarlos para traerlos y darles de todo, sin controles ni nada.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> que hace la pija esta por UK ?



Creo que quería matar a la reina, pero llegó tarde


----------



## Lefri (1 Oct 2022)

Y se puede saber quien es esta mujer?


----------



## Nicors (1 Oct 2022)

Pues es lo que tiene hacer amigos rusos, de la extrema derecha rusa.

Ojito con esta no es trigo limpio.

¿Porque bastión frontal sigue las consignas del pce?









La significativa coincidencia de comunistas y neonazis ante la invasión rusa de Ucrania







www.outono.net


----------



## Nicors (1 Oct 2022)

Por cierto nunca la he oído mostrar su apoyo al batallon azov, raro no?


----------



## Furymundo (1 Oct 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pues es lo que tiene hacer amigos rusos, de la extrema derecha rusa.
> 
> Ojito con esta no es trigo limpio.
> 
> ...



los rojos estan atrapados en el pasado
para ellos estan apoyando a los COMUNISTAS ( y puede que tengan algo de razon )

los NS andamos despiertos
con EEUU la OTAN el anglosionismo y toda la puta degeneracion que nos esta llevando a la extincion.

nos agarramos a un clavo ardiendo para librarnos del amo anglosionista.


----------



## Wasi (1 Oct 2022)

Cuando la esposen, que me la dejen un rato


----------



## 0IGRES (1 Oct 2022)

Exacto... Cualquiera que se salga del tiesto es perseguido


----------



## Gorrino (1 Oct 2022)

CUIDADO CON LOS SUCIOS CHAVS BRITÁNICOS PUES SON ADORADORES DE SATANAS Y ENEMIGOS DE RUSIA, ESTANDARTE DE LA CRISTIANDAD. VIVA CRISTO REY Y VIVA PUTIN. Z! TIRA EL PETARDO YA, COJONES!


----------



## Gorrino (1 Oct 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Con los moronegros no se toman tantas molestias..., de hecho van a buscarlos para traerlos y darles de todo, sin controles ni nada.



UK ES SATÁNICA Y BUSCA A TODA COSTA ACABAR CON EL CRISTIANISMO.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (1 Oct 2022)

Ojalá la pena capital y la fusilen a la puta


----------



## GonX (1 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


>



Los UKanos no toleran a derechistas extremistas en su pais, los hechan a patadas, a Lauren Southern le prohivieron la entrada *4**ever * por hacer un estante a la calle son pamfletos que ponian ALLHA IS GAY. 
*Canadian far right activist gets lifetime ban from coming to the UK | Daily Mail Online* 

Pero a estos la policia les escorta cuando se manifiestan en masa:


----------



## GonX (1 Oct 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> "Soy una mujer, dadme atención"



Pero ella tiene las pelotas de hacer lo que tu nada denada, y ademas en conexion con otros paises relevantes.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Pero ella tiene las pelotas de hacer lo que tu nada denada, y ademas en conexion con otros paises relevantes.



ella no es una cualquiera.
es hija de uno del PP.


----------



## Glaucón (1 Oct 2022)

Clavada, pura raza aria.


----------



## HDR (1 Oct 2022)

¿Terrorismo? 



_Ejqueeee ehh naaasi_

Le están dando armas y miles de millones a esto















La HIPOCRESÍA occidental no conoce límites.


----------



## GonX (1 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ella no es una cualquiera.
> es hija de uno del PP.



Vale, de acuerdo, pero lo que hace ella lo podria hacer cualquiera con ganas y pelotas, y quizas mucho mas que esto.. Hoy en dia ponerse en contacto con gente de fuera de tu pais es relativamente facil con internet. Esta semana pasada en UK hacian una mani considerable en contra d e la llegada de pateras por el canal y la immigracion en general. Supongo que debio reunirse con los promotores como minimo, si se fué por ahi.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (1 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


>



Hay algo que no me cuadra ... ¿que tendrá que ver el tribunal europeo de Alemania con reino hundido? ¿No tendría que presentarla en reino hundido?


----------



## Furymundo (1 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Vale, de acuerdo, pero lo que hace ella lo podria hacer cualquiera con ganas y pelotas, y quizas mucho mas que esto.. Hoy en dia ponerse en contacto con gente de fuera de tu pais es relativamente facil con internet. Esta semana pasada en UK hacian una mani considerable en contra d e la llegada de pateras por el canal y la immigracion en general. Supongo que debio reunirse con los promotores como minimo, si se fué por ahi.



a ella la han soltado por mujer o por conexiones.
a ti quiza te suelten por mujer

a mi no me sueltan.


----------



## GonX (1 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> a ella la han soltado por mujer o por conexiones.
> a ti quiza te suelten por mujer
> 
> a mi no me sueltan.



No la podian retener porque todavia no habia hecho ninguna accion en el suelo britanico, y aun no esta declarada organizacion terr0rista el grupo en el que actua. Pero le han ensuciado el CV y le han parado un poco los pies, no se si se quedo a lo que iba y consiguio su objetivo, pero esta en el radar y cada actuacion que haga le sumara puntos para acusarla en cualquier otro momento.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Me quedo con un detalle, "obligada a dar las contraseñas del portátil y móvil", telita



En realidad pueden acceder igual, solo que canta menos y es más rápido si las entregas...forzosamente, como explica Peralta.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Oct 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Por cierto nunca la he oído mostrar su apoyo al batallon azov, raro no?



No apoya a herramientas mundialistas, aunque se vistan de NS.


----------



## Nicors (1 Oct 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> No apoya a herramientas mundialistas, aunque se vistan de NS.



Ya ya, libertadores de Ucrania de escoria rusa.

Batallón Azov presente!


----------



## stoker31 (1 Oct 2022)

Que polvazo le echaba a la muy nazi

Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (1 Oct 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1211700
> nazis eran los de antes



Tiene genes moros y gitanos pero aún así hasta fenecer por agotamiento


----------



## Gigatr0n (1 Oct 2022)

Pero... si es es retrasada, no?



cortatijeras dijo:


> Me quedo con un detalle, "obligada a dar las contraseñas del portátil y móvil", telita



Boah! la de pollas que van a sacar de ahí...


----------



## Godofredo1099 (1 Oct 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1211700
> nazis eran los de antes



Nazis de Smoothie, burguers de Soja y bolsos de Guess. El postureo infumable ha invidado hasta el movimiento NS...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (1 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Me quedo con un detalle, "obligada a dar las contraseñas del portátil y móvil", telita





Yo me quedo con el detalle de "qué opinión tiene sobre la cuestión jodía".


Se nota lo que pone de los nervios al sistema.


----------



## petete44 (1 Oct 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Nazis de Smoothie, burguers de Soja y bolsos de Guess. El postureo infumable ha invidado hasta el movimiento NS...




adivine sexo de policia


----------



## petete44 (1 Oct 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> adivine sexo de policia



adivine sexo de policia


----------



## Sekisber (1 Oct 2022)

Esto es falso. Infórmese mejor.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> No la podian retener porque todavia no habia hecho ninguna accion en el suelo britanico, y aun no esta declarada organizacion terr0rista el grupo en el que actua. Pero le han ensuciado el CV y le han parado un poco los pies, no se si se quedo a lo que iba y consiguio su objetivo, pero esta en el radar y cada actuacion que haga le sumara puntos para acusarla en cualquier otro momento.



por Polonia anda un periodista español
retenido que lleva meses


----------



## Furymundo (1 Oct 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> adivine sexo de policia


----------



## imaginARIO (1 Oct 2022)

Que ponga ojitos...


----------



## GonX (1 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> por Polonia anda un periodista español
> retenido que lleva meses



*JDR!*! En Polonia tambien se andan con estos humos¿? Sabes el nombre de este periodista¿?


----------



## Apretrujillos (1 Oct 2022)

Otra vez que se queda sin currar de au-pair... o esta vez iba a fregar escaleras?


----------



## Furymundo (1 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *JDR!*! En Polonia tambien se andan con estos humos¿? Sabes el nombre de este periodista¿?





Pablo Gonzalez


----------



## pegaso (1 Oct 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Y se puede saber quien es esta mujer?



Dice que una nacional socialista


Lefri dijo:


> Y se puede saber quien es esta mujer?



Dice que nacional socialista, no se una de esas comunistas bolivarianas.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (1 Oct 2022)

?Qué es sexo x?

pone male female y x

¿eso qué es?


----------



## thanos2 (1 Oct 2022)

Se acerca peligrosa e inexorablemente el muro.


----------



## Magufillo (1 Oct 2022)

A mi la chica me cae bien. Que la hayan colocado ahí para que dentro de unos años; ¿quien sabe? 
El papel, de momento, lo cumple.


----------



## Magufillo (1 Oct 2022)

otra cosa os digo, Falange es un puto circo. Se desmarcaron rápidamente de sus declaraciones. Y los hay muy próximos a la izquierda y covidianos perdidos.


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (1 Oct 2022)

Algo habrá hecho...


----------



## Charles B. (1 Oct 2022)

¿Pero le ha crecido el culo más? Poned alguna foto reciente pl0x!


----------



## Llorón (1 Oct 2022)

El onlyfans debe de estar al caer, lleva tiempo sin tener protagonismo.


----------



## Saviero (1 Oct 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Cuando la esposen, que me la dejen un rato



Jajaja


----------



## Persea (2 Oct 2022)

Hilo de adoracion morenazi a su lideresa negra  





__





Isabel MEDINA Peralta, ¿De que raza es?







www.burbuja.info


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (2 Oct 2022)

Peralta >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ayuso

Ayuso es una zorra inmunda.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Oct 2022)

Es que a quien se le ocurre combatir a la banda de payasos sucursal de la CIA. No se le ponen trabas a los intereses yankees joder.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Oct 2022)

Es que a quien se le ocurre combatir a la banda de payasos sucursal de la CIA. No se le ponen trabas a los intereses yankees joder.


----------



## Burbujarras (2 Oct 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Luego el perseguido es Roberto Vaquero, que es "censurado" de "forma terrible" con un canal monetizado, patreon etc.
> 
> En fin, Isabel aun es joven y se la pela el coño esto pero a medio plazo le recomiendo pasar de movidas y centrarse en desarrollar una familia, nuestros nombres estan en listados internacionales obviamente, no me cabe duda de que nos tienen a todos.



Los secuaces deben sentirse humillados por la riqueza ostentada y por la fuerza de los enemigos. Cuando era niño, me enseñaban que los ingleses eran el «pueblo de las cinco comidas»: comían más a menudo que los italianos, pobres pero sobrios. Los judíos son ricos y se ayudan mutuamente gracias a una red secreta de recíproca asistencia. Los secuaces, con todo, deben estar convencidos de que pueden derrotar a los enemigos. De este modo, gracias a un continuo salto de registro retórico, los enemigos son simultáneamente demasiado fuertes y demasiado débiles. Los fascismos están condenados a perder sus guerras, porque son incapaces constitucionalmente de valorar con objetividad la fuerza del enemigo.


----------



## Burbujarras (2 Oct 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1211700
> nazis eran los de antes



Joder menudo rictus cara de oler mierda, ahora me explico porque los españufos follatravelos de box prohibieron las lumis que querían legalizar los catalufos


----------



## Felson (2 Oct 2022)

Según el papel, son unos border.


----------



## Casanova II (2 Oct 2022)

Aquí más morenazis a los que los rubinazis ni tosían. Vaya con el complejo.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (2 Oct 2022)

Jo que listo eres amigo


----------



## empepinado (2 Oct 2022)

Melafo


----------



## RogerLeFlur (2 Oct 2022)

¿lo de inclinar los palitos verticales de las íes debe ser detector de nazis?


----------



## petete44 (2 Oct 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Joder menudo rictus cara de oler mierda, ahora me explico porque los españufos follatravelos de box prohibieron las lumis que querían legalizar los catalufos



mientras tanto

igual la mujer tiene derecho a decir lo que quiera he visto mexicano hablando de judios y no le dicen nada sino mira lo que dice de rockefeller


----------



## reconvertido (2 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Me quedo con un detalle, "obligada a dar las contraseñas del portátil y móvil", telita



Solución:
Llevar móvil y portátil vacíos y descargárselos de un servidor seguro.
A la salida, reseteo de ambos.


----------



## Focus in (2 Oct 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Joder menudo rictus cara de oler mierda, ahora me explico porque los españufos follatravelos de box prohibieron las lumis que querían legalizar los catalufos



esta es la tipica que como la tengas de novieta te amarga la vida, de berrinche en berrinche y frases como: tu haraaaaaaas lo que yo te digaaaaaa y puuuuuuuuuuuuntoooooooo


----------



## El Caga Chele (2 Oct 2022)

La ennoblece.


----------



## reconvertido (2 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


>



Cosas interesantes:

¿Existe legislación anti-terrorista en todos los países?
¿Cómo puede ser legal que porque el gobierno DIGA que eres terrorista pierdas derechos civiles y legales?
¿Los partidos nazis son ilegales en Europa o solo en Alemania?


----------



## ashe (2 Oct 2022)

Pues la perfila albión no es el mejor lugar precisamente para hacer piña que digamos..


----------



## César92 (2 Oct 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Pues la perfila albión no es el mejor lugar precisamente para hacer piña que digamos..



Ir a Reino Unido para apoyar grupos tercerposicionistas no es buena idea, ahí, desde los tiempos de Mosley, están prohibidos.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (2 Oct 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Pues la perfila albión no es el mejor lugar precisamente para hacer piña que digamos..



Jew-K


----------



## Luke I'm your father (2 Oct 2022)

Es que los ingleses son muy tiquismiquis... 

¿A quien no le han detenido y puesto una orden de expulsión? 

Sersn ganas de llamar la atención, yo no sé lo conté ni a mi vieja pa que no se preocupara.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (2 Oct 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> otra cosa os digo, Falange es un puto circo. Se desmarcaron rápidamente de sus declaraciones. Y los hay muy próximos a la izquierda y covidianos perdidos.



Normal. Falange es un calco de Podemos, con la diferencia de que se duchan.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (2 Oct 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> "Soy una mujer, dadme atención"



ya has lefado el hilo y no había terminado de leerlo. jo
hilo cerrado


----------



## Evolucionista (2 Oct 2022)

Da asco que la pseudopolicía del viejo capitalismo persiga a la gente por sus ideas políticas. Y si utilizan las leyes antiterroristas para atemorizar sin ser terroristas, demuestran que los verdaderos terroristas son ellos.

Aunque simpatizo parcialmente con el sistema económico de Hitler y su defensa de la familia y del racialismo (no confundir con racismo), no creo en el Nacional Socialismo. Motivos:

- Seguimiento ciego al líder (totalmente primitivo, típico del sistema basado en faraones). Los ciudadanos debemos ser partícipes de las políticas que nos van a gobernar, en vez de acatar las doctrinas del faraón o führer. Un sistema así solo se sostiene a base de guerras constantes. Yo soy mucho más partidario de la antigua espiritualidad fenicia del comercio para pacificar la Tierra. Y avanzar poco a poco.

- Adoctrinamiento ciudadano a base de propaganda, como si todos fuésemos ovejas.

- Creen que expulsando o persiguiendo a los económico-financieros del ecosistema es más beneficioso que mejorando el ecosistema para todos incluidos los lobos.

- No apoyo los sistemas políticos primitivos como el comunismo o perdedores como el fascismo o el NS, para no volver a repetir los mismos errores. Los NS actuales no parecen reconocer que sus camaradas alemanes de Hitler cometieron muchos errores militares, pero sobre todo que no entendieron bien cómo funcionan las fuerzas naturales y fueron aplastados por ellas.

El sistema actual es una estafa, una dictadura encubierta cada vez más descarada. Y es normal que muchos quieran echar mano de sistemas perdedores como el fascismo o el Nacional Socialismo porque no han conocido otra cosa que haga frente al sistema actual.

Mi solidaridad y mi afecto hacia Isabel Peralta. La muchacha al menos lucha por su país y su civilización mientras que la mayoría no hace nada.


----------



## Sir Connor (2 Oct 2022)

pena de muerte ya para la facha


----------



## Burbujarras (2 Oct 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> esta es la tipica que como la tengas de novieta te amarga la vida, de berrinche en berrinche y frases como: tu haraaaaaaas lo que yo te digaaaaaa y puuuuuuuuuuuuntoooooooo



Y eso sin mencionar la doble vida cara adentro cara afuera que se montan que flipe de charos


----------



## Decimus (2 Oct 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Y eso sin mencionar la doble vida cara adentro cara afuera que se montan que flipe de charos



que actriz es la de la foto de perfil?


----------



## Strokeholm (2 Oct 2022)

Yo tambien la detendria. buffff


----------



## Charles B. (2 Oct 2022)

Fuera de coñas, la chati es mora o gitana, no? Ahora comprendo el discurso pro morogitano de su opción política.

Que la disfrute, o lo disfrute, quien lo merezca. 

Allá vosotros, votontos.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Oct 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Que ponga ojitos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1211794



El problema que yo le veo a este ser es que apenas tiene 20 años (el año pasado tenía 19 pone en prensa). Con esa genética y llamándose MEDINA, que es un apellido árabe puro, en pocos años va a ser una gorda promedio con la cara de mora habitual de una parte de la población española. Y si se sigue tiñendo el pelo de rubio va a parecer una gitana vende bragas de mercadillo, oficio honrado, pero no es el suyo. Y nadie le va a hacer casito. 

Porque con 20 años recién cumplidos no tiene ni idea de la vida, ni está estudiando nada ni aprendiendo nada, ni trabaja. Y del postureo le va a ser dificil vivir cuando se hinche como un globo. Y apunta maneras.


----------



## GonX (2 Oct 2022)

Me identifico en parte pero por si se me oblida algo me lo APUNTO


----------



## GonX (2 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El problema que yo le veo a este ser es que apenas tiene 20 años (el año pasado tenía 19 pone en prensa). Con esa genética y llamándose MEDINA, que es un apellido árabe puro, en pocos años va a ser una gorda promedio con la cara de mora habitual de una parte de la población española. Y si se sigue tiñendo el pelo de rubio va a parecer una gitana vende bragas de mercadillo, oficio honrado, pero no es el suyo. Y nadie le va a hacer casito.
> 
> Porque con 20 años recién cumplidos no tiene ni idea de la vida, ni está estudiando nada ni aprendiendo nada, ni trabaja. Y del postureo le va a ser dificil vivir cuando se hinche como un globo. Y apunta maneras.



Joder es que no dais para mas que solo valorar a la gente por el fisico y las apariencias¿??¿ Asi no llegaremos muy lejos en este pais de mierdas.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Joder es que no dais para mas que solo valorar a la gente por el fisico y las apariencias¿??¿ Asi no llegaremos muy lejos en este pais de mierdas.



No, hija, no. Te falta espabilarte para leer entre líneas. Es ironía pura. Te lo voy a explicar de modo literal y luego vuelves a leer lo que escribí:

Da pena ver a una chica de 19 años de familia acomodada, española, y del centro, hacerse famosa porque aparece en medio de un homenaje a unos muertos de hace 80 años soltando ”el judío es el culpable”. Da pena verla teñirse el pelo de rubio y hacerse la alemana, cuando tiene unos bonitos rasgos de mora. Da pena ver que en vez de dedicarse a formarse, o a trabajar, esté echando su vida a perder dando tumbos por países que no nos quieren, en busca de una fama insana.

Y en vez de decirlo de un modo tan solemne, y siendo españoles, echamos un ojo al hilo, elegimos la foto y soltamos la primera chorrada que se nos ocurre a esta Hora en la que nos hemos despertado, y a ver si cogemos otra vez el sueño.


----------



## GonX (2 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No, hija, no. Te falta espabilarte para leer entre líneas. Es ironía pura. Te lo voy a explicar de modo literal y luego vuelves a leer lo que escribí:
> 
> Da pena ver a una chica de 19 años de familia acomodada, española, y del centro, hacerse famosa porque aparece en medio de un homenaje a unos muertos de hace 80 años soltando ”el judío es el culpable”. Da pena verla teñirse el pelo de rubio y hacerse la alemana, cuando tiene unos bonitos rasgos de mora. Da pena ver que en vez de dedicarse a formarse, o a trabajar, esté echando su vida a perder dando tumbos por países que no nos quieren, en busca de una fama insana.
> 
> Y en vez de decirlo de un modo tan solemne, y siendo españoles, echamos un ojo al hilo, elegimos la foto y soltamos la primera chorrada que se nos ocurre a esta Hora en la que nos hemos despertado, y a ver si cogemos otra vez el sueño.



Vale bueno yo estoy en las mismas, pero realmente todo el hilo , como todos los hilos sobre tias, va de juzgarla por el postureo, y a mi me da la sensacion que ella busca algo mas que eso, no es la tipica youtuber, defiende sus ideas y contacta con gente parecida. Por lo joven que es es admirable el aguante que tiene con las movidas que tiene encima, solo por opinar en contra de lo permitido. Quiero decir que le queda mucho tiempo para madurar en si misma y tambien extender sus contactos y relaciones. A mi me gustaria que el plan de defensa fuera en conexion con toda Europa.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Vale bueno yo estoy en las mismas, pero realmente todo el hilo , como todos los hilos sobre tias, va de juzgarla por el postureo, y a mi me da la sensacion que ella busca algo mas que eso, no es la tipica youtuber, defiende sus ideas y contacta con gente parecida. Por lo joven que es es admirable el aguante que tiene con las movidas que tiene encima, solo por opinar en contra de lo permitido. Quiero decir que le queda mucho tiempo para madurar en si misma y tambien extender sus contactos y relaciones. *A mi me gustaria que el plan de defensa fuera en conexion con toda Europa.*



No funciona así. Y no va a funcionar. Francia nos ha volado los trenes junto a Marruecos, y ahora se niegan al gaseoducto. Inglaterra nos tiene invadido un peñón y no nos hacen más que putadas. Alemania también nos fastidia por todos los lados que pueden. Estamos rodeados de enemigos, y siempre ha sido así. O somos Hispanidad (que es lo que fuimos) o no seremos nada. “Europa” nos está destruyendo y arrasando hasta la tabla rasa, extinción de los españoles incluida, para quedarse el país a continuación gratis.


----------



## GonX (2 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> No funciona así. Y no va a funcionar. Francia nos ha volado los trenes junto a Marruecos, y ahora se niegan al gaseoducto. Inglaterra nos tiene invadido un peñón y no nos hacen más que putadas. Alemania también nos fastidia por todos los lados que pueden. Estamos rodeados de enemigos, y siempre ha sido así. O somos Hispanidad (que es lo que fuimos) o no seremos nada. “Europa” nos está destruyendo y arrasando hasta la tabla rasa, extinción de los españoles incluida, para quedarse el país a continuación gratis.



No domino al nivel de finanzas, pero mucha gente esta totalmente harta de sus gobiernos, en todos los paises europeos hay que diferenciar los que gobiernan de los que quieren deshacerse de ellos. Hay movimientos muy parecidos y aisladamente se sentiran muy minoritarios, si pueden compartir las experiencias es un cominezo de algo.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> No domino al nivel de finanzas, pero mucha gente esta totalmente harta de sus gobiernos, en todos los paises europeos hay que diferenciar los que gobiernan de los que quieren deshacerse de ellos. Hay movimientos muy parecidos y aisladamente se sentiran muy minoritarios, si pueden compartir las experiencias es un cominezo de algo.



Ojalá. Yo estoy viajado y no he visto ese concepto de ”Europa”. Pero bueno, que corra el tiempo y veremos dónde vamos y en qué se convierte esa señorita.


----------



## GonX (2 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Ojalá. Yo estoy viajado y no he visto ese concepto de ”Europa”. Pero bueno, que corra el tiempo y veremos dónde vamos y en qué se convierte esa señorita.



No le doy relevancia porque no se que hace realmente de momento ni coincido en todo lo que dice, pero animo a que otros hagan lo que quieran sin miedo y con el valor que tiene ella.


----------



## Robert Cowboy (2 Oct 2022)

Roberto nunca ha estado en Siria.
Cuando le preguntan por que estuvo en la cárcel él responde que "por luchar contra el estado I.".
A él le detuvieron por ser lider de un grupo politico que entre otras actividades, reclutó a gente para ir a Siria a combatir con ciertos grupos kurdos con los que tenían relaciones políticas.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (2 Oct 2022)

Repitan conmigo: nosotros somos los buenos. Nuestro bando es democrático, y respeta las libertades individuales. No hay arbitrariedad legal en la Europa woke, ni se persigue gente por su ideología.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Oct 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Repitan conmigo: nosotros somos los buenos. Nuestro bando es democrático, y respeta las libertades individuales. No hay arbitrariedad legal en la Europa woke, ni se persigue gente por su ideología.



Lo que yo llevo viendo toda mi vida es que, bajo la democracia, los mismos hijos de puta imponen una y otra vez su voluntad, y dado que hay democracia, está prohibido quejarse. También observo, a nivel personal, a los más hijos de puta que siempre han impuesto su santa voluntad abusando de su poder a su familia, diciendo que la democracia es el mejor sistema.

Así es que para mí presumir de ser bando democrático es lo mismo que presumir de tener una pústula en el ano. Si bien es cierto que en los bandos no democráticos los dictadores pueden hacer lo que quieran sin ser depuestos, al final a las guerras van todos, los de los bandos no demcráticos y los de los bandos democráticos. Cuando peligran los intereses de los más ricos, se anulan las libertades individuales en aras del “interés nacional” y te mandan al frente y te expropian sin preguntarte primero.

Es una lástima que no seamos capaces de vivir sin rey, que fue el consejo que dio Dios a los judíos cuando éstos se lo pidieron, en tiempos de Samuel.


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Pero ella tiene las pelotas de hacer lo que tu nada denada, y ademas en conexion con otros paises relevantes.



De hacer qué?


----------



## GonX (2 Oct 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> De hacer qué?



No se que hace o deja de hacer, no la sigo, pero veo que tiene valentia de expresar cosas que son suficientemente incomodas para levantar temas, tiene equipo alrededor y se comunica con movimientos parecidos en otros paises. Es toda una actividad que no cualquiera puede o intenta hacer. No es la tipica youtuber que gana x subscriptores y seguidores, ella simplemente expone todo lo que le pasa con la censura, y la persecucion que sufre a causa de lo que piensa.


----------



## César92 (2 Oct 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> De hacer qué?



Supongo que se referirá a su activismo político y reconocer públicamente su ideología.
Algo que en estos tiempos te puede costar hasta el curro. Hay uno de Youtube de vox que tiene problemas laborales por decir públicamente lo que piensa.


Supongo que en estos tiempos, si te haces un tatuaje de la bandera bolchevique caes mejor a la gente.


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Oct 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Supongo que se referirá a activismo político y reconocer públicamente su ideología.
> Algo que en estos tiempos te puede costar hasta el curro. Hay uno de Youtube de vox que tiene problemas laborales por decir públicamente lo que piensa.
> 
> 
> Supongo que en estos tiempos, si te haces un tatuaje de la bandera bolchevique caes mejor a la gente.



Pero eso no es hacer nada.
Ha hecho más Melissa la cobriza con el HSM, que al menos ayudaba a los españoles. 

Pero siendo sudaca y feisima pues la gente no le da bola.


----------



## César92 (2 Oct 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Pero eso no es hacer nada.
> Ha hecho más Melissa la cobriza con el HSM, que al menos ayudaba a los españoles.
> 
> Pero siendo sudaca y feisima pues la gente no le da bola.



Te doy la razón en eso. 

Aunque la gente que se mete en estas organizaciones tercerposicionistas son de lo más peculiar. A María Garau, si te fijas, no le dan mucha cobertura, es curioso...


----------



## Godofredo1099 (2 Oct 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Se acerca peligrosa e inexorablemente el muro.



Pero si tiene 19 años (es del 2003)...Nació estrellada ya contra el muro o como va lo de The Wall???


----------



## el futuro (2 Oct 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Y se puede saber quien es esta mujer?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Oct 2022)

*esta tia no para de liarla*


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Oct 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1211700
> nazis eran los de antes



brooootal


----------



## 0IGRES (2 Oct 2022)

Sekisber dijo:


> Esto es falso. Infórmese mejor.



A ver, el era jefe de una organización que mandó gente a luchar contra el Isis en Turquía...


----------



## Can Cervecero (2 Oct 2022)

Cuando deje de interesar la abandonarán y la dejarán tirada


----------



## GonX (2 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Por lo que expones debería tener más simpatía en el foro, pero se ve que no



La conozco por encima, no puedo valorar su actividad de hecho lo que he visto tampoco me interesa mucho personalmente, en parte si que admiro su valentia y apoyo que se mueva por lo que piensa.. pero es jovencita y puede madurar y mejorar cosas.


----------



## FiSt (2 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


>



No entendió que lo que los policías querían era un polvo


----------



## Luke I'm your father (2 Oct 2022)

Robert Cowboy dijo:


> Roberto nunca ha estado en Siria.
> Cuando le preguntan por que estuvo en la cárcel el repite "por luchar contra el estado I.".
> A él le detuvieron por ser lider de un grupo politico que entre otras actividades, reclutó a gente para ir a Siria a combatir con ciertos grupos kurdos con los que tenían relaciones políticas.



¿Ese muchacho no trabaja en una confitería? 

Tiene pinta de confitero.


----------



## Burbujarras (2 Oct 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> que actriz es la de la foto de perfil?



Roberta Pedon, actriz pornostylo que falseó su muerte y ahora tiene vidrios en youtube de viejecita


----------



## napobalo (2 Oct 2022)

Pues yo le daba lomo


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Oct 2022)

Normal, se pensaba que U. K. era como España donde los nazis están de jijijijiji con la policía y son compañeros.


----------



## GonX (2 Oct 2022)

No admiro la toda la ideologia, pero toca temas en que coincido, pero no es tanto por mi afinidad sino porque admiro que plante cara a la censura, exponga temas valientes, soportando todo lo que le caiga, a su edad, no es algo que haga mucha mas gente, y en esto la apoyo. Solo me he metido en el hilo cuando he visto que todo el mundo la trata como una muñeca de trapo, juzgandola por su fisico, y nada de pillar el rollo que lleva a nivel de pensamiento. Pero no entro en el debate porque realmente tampoco yo la sigo.


----------



## pamplinero (2 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


>






> "Y me aplicaron la ley antiterrorista".



Pues como a Jesucristo Garcia.


----------



## Verita Serum (2 Oct 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> La terrorista de las logías masónicas, por eso en Uk la temen.



¿Puedes explicar qué quieres decir?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (2 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El problema que yo le veo a este ser es que apenas tiene 20 años (el año pasado tenía 19 pone en prensa). Con esa genética y llamándose MEDINA, que es un apellido árabe puro, en pocos años va a ser una gorda promedio con la cara de mora habitual de una parte de la población española. Y si se sigue tiñendo el pelo de rubio va a parecer una gitana vende bragas de mercadillo, oficio honrado, pero no es el suyo. Y nadie le va a hacer casito.
> 
> Porque con 20 años recién cumplidos no tiene ni idea de la vida, ni está estudiando nada ni aprendiendo nada, ni trabaja. Y del postureo le va a ser dificil vivir cuando se hinche como un globo. Y apunta maneras.




Pues si no llega a hacer el canelo llevándose todo el merchandising nazi en la maleta a Alemania, se lo había montado de puta madre allí. Le habían pagado un máster con prácticas remuneradas., hubiese aprendido alemán bien...no se si alguien le engañó para llevarse mateial NS a alemania , cosa que era totalmente innecesaria.


----------



## Tblls (2 Oct 2022)

Libertad d expresión biba


----------



## Javiser (2 Oct 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1211700
> nazis eran los de antes



¿Soy aquí el único que entra en el hilo para decir lo más evidente: que melafo?


----------



## Polybolis (2 Oct 2022)

El puto Reino Unido de mierda YA es un estado policial. Poco le ha pasado.

Hablamos de un país donde te van a buscar a tu casa por tuitear.



A veces pienso que tenemos hasta suerte con nuestros matones con placa.


----------



## César92 (2 Oct 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> El puto Reino Unido de mierda YA es un estado policial. Poco le ha pasado.
> 
> Hablamos de un país donde te van a buscar a tu casa por tuitear.
> 
> ...




Tenemos suerte de que la administración española sea más ineficiente que una escopeta de feria.

En realidad, no hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Oct 2022)

Es coño calva??

Queremos saber.!!


----------



## Miss Andorra (2 Oct 2022)

Tiene huevos la perfida Albion de fichar como peligrosa a una ninata aun en la edad del idealismo politico y no a los putos traficantes pakis de ninos para pederastas ( y la familia Real).
Que Putin nukee ya ese pais de mierda.


----------



## rondo (2 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Que disfrute de lo idealizado.



Pero si los terroristas islámicos,los habéis traído los hijos de puta rojos,que coño hablas


----------



## Fiallo (2 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Game over. Siempre la confunden con una biznieta del Führer



No, la confundieron con una pakistaní.


----------



## machotafea (2 Oct 2022)

La policía judía detiene a la antisemita. Ese es su delito, pensar mal de los judíos y criticarlos


----------



## patroclus (2 Oct 2022)

Verita Serum dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar qué quieres decir?



Que el poder en UK lo tiene la masonería y a ella la ven como un peligro por sus manifestaciones sobre el holocuento, los judios, el nacional socialismo y el fascismo.


----------



## HaCHa (2 Oct 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Pero si los terroristas islámicos,los habéis traído los hijos de puta rojos



También hemos traído piojos, la sarna, de cabeza, mala suerte, el SIDA, a Satanassa, a colación y al pairo.
Y todo en motocarro.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Oct 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Pues si no llega a hacer el canelo llevándose todo el merchandising nazi en la maleta a Alemania, se lo había montado de puta madre allí. Le habían pagado un máster con prácticas remuneradas., hubiese aprendido alemán bien...no se si alguien le engañó para llevarse mateial NS a alemania , cosa que era totalmente innecesaria.



Es cierto. Y es una pena.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Tiene huevos la perfida Albion de fichar como peligrosa a una ninata aun en la edad del idealismo politico y no a los putos traficantes pakis de ninos para pederastas ( y la familia Real).
> Que Putin nukee ya ese pais de mierda.



El problema de ese país de mierda, que lo es, es que, lejos de hundir en la mierda y cortar la cabeza a sus hombres ilustres, les ayudan, les encumbran, y les premian. A los que valen les ayudan a estudiar: tengo casos cercanos de adolescentes humildes extranjeros, que llegan, son buenos estudiantes, y el gobierno les paga estudios en colegios de pago caros y luego en Cambridge u Oxford Cuando llega la universidad. En el instituto, en vez de tenerlos aparcados muertos de asco, les orientan y se toman en serio sus vocaciones. Tienen que hacer exámenes que determinan adónde van a ir luego, y todo lo paga el gobierno.

A diferencia de España, donde la gente es mejor, pero el gobierno mil veces peor desde hace 2000 años al menos, a juzgar por la gentuza de los reyes godos, las putadas al Cid, y el encarcelamiento, destierro o asesinato de todos o casi todos los hombres ilustres que hemos tenido. Y ha pasado con Fernando el Católico, con todos y cada uno de los Austrias, y con los Borbones, el despelote madre ya.

Por eso ellos siguen dando por el culo y nosotros en la mierda, postrados y humillados. Y si nos sale una chavala con ganas de hacer algo, que lo desconozco, va y se identifica con los nazis, no tenía otro modelo, con la de siglos que fuimos faro, guía y consuelo del mundo. Ya Isabel la católica bendijo las uniones mestizas en 1513. Pues la tía, llamándose Medina, y llevando genes de mora guapa, no tiene otra que empezar a soltar gilipolleces de los años 30 absolutamente trasnochadas.

Dicho lo cual, que se cumplan tus deseos. Si ocurre y mis ojos pueden verlo, brindaré con el mejor vino disponible, a continuación de lo cual echaré una meada apuntando hacia la Gran Putaña. Y después, que sea lo que tenga que ser.


----------



## Miss Andorra (2 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> El problema de ese país de mierda, que lo es, es que, lejos de hundir en la mierda y cortar la cabeza a sus hombres ilustres, les ayudan, les encumbran, y les premian. A los que valen les ayudan a estudiar: tengo casos cercanos de adolescentes humildes extranjeros, que llegan, son buenos estudiantes, y el gobierno les paga estudios en colegios de pago caros y luego en Cambridge u Oxford Cuando llega la universidad. En el instituto, en vez de tenerlos aparcados muertos de asco, les orientan y se toman en serio sus vocaciones. Tienen que hacer exámenes que determinan adónde van a ir luego, y todo lo paga el gobierno.
> 
> A diferencia de España, donde la gente es mejor, pero el gobierno mil veces peor desde hace 2000 años al menos, a juzgar por la gentuza de los reyes godos, las putadas al Cid, y el encarcelamiento, destierro o asesinato de todos o casi todos los hombres ilustres que hemos tenido. Y ha pasado con Fernando el Católico, con todos y cada uno de los Austrias, y con los Borbones, el despelote madre ya.
> 
> ...



No creo que haya un pueblo mejor que otro cuando accepta o peor, colabora, cuando los tiranos a los que llaman élites, les caga en la Boca. Espanoles, franceses, ingleses, alemanes, portugueses...desde el final de la segunda guerra mundial, Europa es un nido de borregos tiranucables.


----------



## 0IGRES (2 Oct 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> La policía judía detiene a la antisemita. Ese es su delito, pensar mal de los judíos y criticarlos



Para que solo haya una verdad... Su verdad


----------



## Jotagb (2 Oct 2022)

¿Que Peralta? 
Una mierda así de alta.


----------



## nraheston (2 Oct 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Me quedo con un detalle, "obligada a dar las contraseñas del portátil y móvil", telita



Ya se lo hicieron a Tommy Robinson, no me sorprende. Por no mencionar la persecución que sufrió Jayda Fransen, la conservadora patriota a la que Trump retuiteó.
A Liz Truss se lo van a poner muy difícil, tal y como ha mostrado el ataque de George Soros y sus secuaces a la libra esterlina.


----------

